# нет много - нет многих



## hermes8825

Привет!
I'm finding this really rather confusing. I know to express non-existence with нет one has to use the genitive case, so one should say нет многих. As in, for instance:
"Нет многих людей, которых я считаю интересными"
This is because много (undeclined) can only be used in the nominative and accusative cases. But why is it I often encounter нет много + genitive, with много undeclined?
Would it be right to say this?
"Нет много людей, которых я считаю интересными"

And also, do you say 
У нас нет многого общего 

or 

У нас нет много общего

?


----------



## Sobakus

hermes8825 said:


> Привет!
> I'm finding this really rather confusing. I know to express non-existence with нет one has to use the genitive case, so one should say нет многих. As in, for instance:
> "Нет многих людей, которых я считаю интересными"
> This is because много (undeclined) can only be used in the nominative and accusative cases. But why is it I often encounter нет много + genitive, with много undeclined?
> Would it be right to say this?
> "Нет много людей, которых я считаю интересными"



Actually, both of your sentences are wrong. I understand you wanted to say "There aren't many people I consider interesting", but in Russian what you got is "Many of the people I consider interesting are absent". It should rather be "Есть не много людей, которых я считаю интересными". You may want to read on the difference between много and многие, it was discussed here a number of times. Basically, много refers to the subjects as a group (many), while многие refers to each member of that group (many of).

As far as I can tell from the examples I could come up with, either use *нет многих/многого* or *есть не много.* Нет много is at the very least colloquial.

edit: as много общего is an abstract idea, the translation is _У нас (есть) не много общего._


----------



## e2-e4 X

Здравствуйте!

Мне кажется, здесь речь идёт о двух разных словах: "много" (имя числительное, правда, почему-то несклоняемое) и "многий" (имя прилагательное), и смысл у них разный. Пожалуйста, сравните: здесь и здесь.

У числительного "много" очень ограниченное употребление, и часто это слово заменяется прилагательным "многий" (естественно, только если это возможно по смыслу). Если честно, из не столь многочисленных примеров употребления, найденных Гугл-поисков по запросу "нет много" (впрочем, я ограничился просмотром только первых трёх страниц по десять результатов каждая), вполне естественным мне показалось только выражение "у меня нет много времени" ("у меня нет многого времени" сказать нельзя, смысл совершенно другой, или, вернее, получается бессмыслица). Довольно показательно, что эта страница обсуждения появляется в Гугле на самой первой странице (причём так было, когда ещё не было дано ответов).

Что касается ваших примеров: 1) "нет многих людей, которых я считаю интересными" — звучит более-менее нормально, хотя и странновато лично для меня; 2) "нет много людей, которых я считаю интересными" — так сказать нельзя.


----------



## igusarov

Hello!
Your first example is correct in this context:

- Скучная вечеринка. Поговорить не с кем.
- Да, здесь нет многих людей, которых я считаю интересными.

Here "нет" is a predicate and "много" works as a numeral  (неопределённое числительное) with the object "люди". Both are in Genitive.
As  for the second example, I'd ask you to quote that full sentence where  you have encountered "нет много + genitive", because I cannot come up  with any sensible example. However, the following example is good, so it  could be merely a typo:

- Не много на свете есть людей, которых я считаю интересными.


----------



## hermes8825

igusarov said:


> As  for the second example, I'd ask you to quote that full sentence where  you have encountered "нет много + genitive", because I cannot come up  with any sensible example. However, the following example is good, so it  could be merely a typo:



Вот здесь например:
"Подскажите пожалуйста, какой ресторанчик в Риге можно выбрать для празднования годовщины, чтобы цены были приемлимыми? и еще, чтобы можно было посидеть спокойно, где нет много людей?"
http://irc.lv/qna/Подскажите_пожалу...нования_годовщины_чтобы_цены_были_приемлимыми

"Нет много людей, значит нет стабильности в организациях и всех игровых оборотах."
http://gw-info.ru/1502

"гуляем много, плавать там где нет много людей, не надо ловить заразу"
http://forum.7ya.lv/topic6022.html

Значит, эти примеры неправильные?


----------



## e2-e4 X

hermes8825 said:


> Значит, эти примеры неправильные?


Мне кажется, что да — в том смысле, что выглядят они необычно. Но обратите внимание, что прилагательное "многих" в тех контекстах использовать нельзя. Так что, видимо, народ придумал подходящее выражение, чтобы заполнить смысловую лакуну... выражение, о котором я лично узнал только сейчас.

Кстати, вы наверняка заметили, что эта ошибка — если речь идёт действительно об ошибке — в этих текстах очень далеко не единственная.


----------



## hermes8825

e2-e4 X said:


> Но обратите внимание, что прилагательное "многих" в тех контекстах использовать нельзя.



Так что, грамматически неправильно сказать, например, "плавать там где нет многих людей"? А как можно сказать по-русски? "плавать там где есть не много людей"?

(Спасибо всем, кто до сих пор ответил. Кажется, что тема довольно посложнее, чем я думал сначала)


----------



## e2-e4 X

> Так что, грамматически неправильно сказать говорить , например, "плавать там где  нет многих людей"? А как можно сказать по-русски? "плавать там где есть  не много людей"?


"Плавать там, где мало людей"

"Плавать там, где нет многих людей" — грамматически правильно, но здесь совершенно другое значение: имеется в виду, что там нет определённых известных вам людей, и таких людей много. Причём обычно для выражения такого значения используют другие слова (не "людей", а что-нибудь с более узким и определённым значением), так что фраза прозвучала бы несколько неестественно — во всяком случае, в большинстве контекстов.


> (Спасибо всем, кто до сих пор ответил. Кажется, что тема довольно посложнее, чем я думал сначала)


Можно сказать "несколько сложнее", либо просто "посложнее".


----------



## igusarov

Все эти цитаты - реплики на форумах и, вероятно, были написаны без особого внимания к грамматическим правилам. Боюсь, все они неправильные.



hermes8825 said:


> "Подскажите пожалуйста, какой ресторанчик в Риге можно выбрать для празднования годовщины, чтобы цены были приемлимыми? и еще, чтобы можно было посидеть спокойно, где нет много людей?"


Правильных вариантов возможно несколько:

1.  Автор хотел обязательно использовать слово "нет". Тогда это "нет" было  бы  сказуемым (predicate), в качестве дополнения (object) к которому нужно  указать, чего именно (Genitive case) не должно быть в ресторане. В итоге  могло получиться, например: "ресторанчик  ... , где нет толпы людей", "где нет большого количества людей".

2. Мог ли автор сказать "где нет многих людей" в предыдущем варианте? Мог, но слово  "многих" воспринималось бы не как числительное, а как прилагательное  (adjective). Как характеристика того, _каких именно_ людей там не должно быть. Для примера сравните: "где нет _красивых_ людей", "где нет _вооружённых_ людей".

3.  Автор хотел обязательно использовать слово "много". В этом случае, он  мог бы использовать наречие (adverb) "много" в качестве сказуемого  (predicate). Тогда другого предиката уже не нужно, и вместо "нет" должна  стоять просто частица "не": "ресторанчик ... , где не много людей".

4. Wild guess. Wrong spelling marked red! Возможно, автор пытался изобрести новое слово и сказать "где нет многа  людей". Если бы слово "много" было существительным и склонялось,  скажем, как "яблоко", то так звучал бы родительный падеж единственного  числа. Сравните: "толпа людей" (Nom) -> "толпы людей" (Gen). "много  людей" (as if Nom) -> "многа людей" (as if Gen). Это абсолютно неправильно, но в устной речи мне доводилось слышать, как люди говорят "многа чего-то" с отчётливым "а" на конце. Don't do this!

Edited on October 7:
Под "автором" я здесь имел в виду автора приведённых цитат. А не автора обсуждаемого в этой ветке вопроса.


----------



## stelingo

A simple way of avoiding this problem is to use мало instead of много. 
Есть мало людей, которых считаю интересными.


----------



## e2-e4 X

По-моему, автор цитаты заботился не о словах, а о смысле... и имел в виду "where there aren't many people". Ошибся с грамматикой, но не ошибся со смыслом — фраза, по-моему, воспринимается совершенно однозначно и вполне осмысленна, хотя и с грамматической проблемой — ну не используем мы числительное "много" в позиции косвенного падежа, не имеем такой привычки, используем только прилагательное "многий" (которое в данном случае не подходит по смыслу).


----------



## tacirus

Здесь нет многих людей, которых я считаю интересными?  - This won`t work if you miss "здесь" and will sound wrong. Because "нет многих"  demands to specify a location otherwise it is felt as unfinished frase and not clear at all.


А как Вам здесь?  Нет многих людей, которых я считаю интересными.  The "здесь" is implied as it was used in the question.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Нет много людей, .......    -  Just a sloppy speach or said by a person who doesn`t know russian well.  We definitely don`t speak so.

You should better say:  Есть мало (немного) людей, ..........


----------



## gvozd

stelingo said:


> A simple way of avoiding this problem is to use мало instead of много.
> Есть мало людей, которых считаю интересными.



The way is simple, but your phrase sounds unnatural. I'd rather say

На свете мало людей, которых я считаю интересными. More or less understandable.


----------



## tacirus

gvozd said:


> The way is simple, but your phrase sounds unnatural. I'd rather say
> 
> На свете мало людей, которых я считаю интересными. More or less understandable.



Согласен, так скорее всего не скажут. Звучит не слишком разговорно.

Будет скорее всего или Ваш вариант или что-то типа: 

Существует (совсем) немного (мало, не так уж много) людей, которые мне интересны (которых я считаю интересными). 

Лично я бы так и сказал.


----------



## hermes8825

Спасибо Всем за Ваши ответы. Эта дискуссия меня многому научила.


----------



## PetrBlinnikov

Я бы сказал :  Не так уж и много людей, которых я считаю интересными.


----------



## nizzebro

Actually, *нет*, used as a quantifier, is a member of the same group as *много *or *мало *or *немного *or *недостаточно*.
Нет + genitive = 0 items. Много + genitive = 1000 items.
That is why "нет много..." is ungrammatical - because of mixing two quantifiers like "zero many".
Consider *нет*... not as "there aren't" but as "there is 0".
When we need a negation, we use *не *and you could say "не много..."  but it sounds a little ambiguous because there is a separate word *немного *which, used as a quantifier, means "some small number". That is why we often say " не так много..." (the same with "мало/немало").
Не так (уж) (и) много людей, которых я считаю интересными.
"Уж" and "и" adds some tricky modality like "really", "actually".


----------

